# Handyguthaben



## A John (7 Februar 2006)

Ob das Bestand hat?
Gerichtsurteil: Handy-Guthaben dürfen nicht verfallen

Gruß A. John


----------



## Teleton (7 Februar 2006)

Eine unangemessene Benachteiligung durch Guthabenverfall sehe ich -wenn die Frist lang genug ist- nicht. Schliesslich bekommt auch der nichttelefonierende  Kunde eine geldwerte Leistung, nämlich telefonisch erreichbar zu sein. Da gabs auch mal irgendeine OLG-Entscheidung zu ca. 1998/99. 

Dass die absurden Sperrentgelte aufs Korn genommen werden ist gut, das halte ich für viel wichtiger als die Frage mit dem Verfall von "Guthaben"


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Februar 2006)

das ganze Urteil ist - zumindest in der Formulierung des SPIEGEL - seltsam:


> Schließlich darf das Mobilfunkunternehmen auch die Klausel, nach der für eine Sperre ein Entgelt gemäß der jeweils aktuellen Preisliste erhoben wird, nicht mehr verwenden. *Diese Regelung könne bei der kundenfeindlichsten Auslegung als pauschalierter Schadenersatzanspruch gewertet werden. Das sei nicht erlaubt.*


Das stimmt in dieser eindeutig dargestellten Kürze so nicht. § 309 Nr. 5 BGB (verbotene AGB-Klauseln) sagt das etwas differenzierter:


> _§ 309 BGB - Klauselverbote ohne Wertungsmöglichkeit_
> 
> Auch soweit eine Abweichung von den gesetzlichen Vorschriften zulässig ist, ist in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unwirksam
> (...)
> ...


Bei Sperrbeträgen dürfte man zumindest über Buchstaben a) zuerst mal diskutieren können ...

Der Artikel scheint mir recht oberflächlich über vermutlich sehr viel differenziertere Erwägungen des LG "zu huschen" ...

_[Eigenedit: Wie nachfolgend aus der Presseerklärung gepostet, ist hier eine etwas genauere Erklärung bzgl. der Sperrklausel erwogen worden. So wie unten dargestellt, stimmt's dann.]_


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Februar 2006)

Etwas mehr Licht:Pressemitteilung LG München I vom 07.02.2006:


> 07.02.2006 	"Guthaben guthaben" Urteil vom 26.01.2006, Az.: 12 O 16098/05
> 
> Ein interessantes Urteil für Handybenutzer mit Prepaid-Tarifen hat die 12. Zivilkammer des Landgerichts München I am 26.01.2006 verkündet. Auf die Klage einer Verbraucherzentrale hin untersagte es einem Mobilfunknetzbetreiber im Zusammenhang mit so genannten Prepaid-Mobilfunkdienstleistungen einige in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen getroffene Regelungen gegenüber Verbrauchern zu verwenden oder sich auf diese zu berufen.
> Dies betrifft zunächst die Klausel, nach der ein Guthaben, dessen Übertragung auf das Guthabenkonto mehr als 365 Tage zurückliegt, verfällt, wenn es nicht durch eine weitere Aufladung, die binnen eines Monats nach Ablauf der 365 Tage erfolgen muss, wieder nutzbar gemacht wird.
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69298


> Das Urteil wurde am 26. Januar verkündet und wird zunächst in schriftlicher Form
> den Parteien zugestellt. Diese können dpa zufolge binnen vier Wochen Rechtsmittel gegen
> das Urteil einlegen. Dann ginge der Fall in die nächste Instanz, sonst wird das Urteil rechtskräftig.


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*OLG München untersagt Verfall von Prepaid-Guthaben für Handys*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/74583


> In einem Musterprozess hat das Oberlandesgericht München den Verfall von Prepaid-Guthaben für Handys untersagt. Entsprechende Bestimmungen in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen des Münchner Mobilfunk-Netzbetreibers O2 seien nicht zulässig, entschied der 29. OLG-Zivilsenat am Donnerstag in zweiter Instanz. "Das Urteil stärkt die Rechte der Millionen Handynutzer mit Prepaid-Verträgen", sagte B. S.-W.  von der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg. "Mit diesem Urteil haben wir einen weiteren Sieg für den Verbraucherschutz im Telekommunikationsbereich erstritten."


hab ich nie verstanden, auf welche Rechtsgrundlage sich  diese Klausel stützt  

cp


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Handyguthaben*

Die (und auch die anderen Anbieter) hatten das immer mit der Bereitstellung des Dienstes begründet. Kunden zu haben, die lediglich erreichbar sein wollen und eher nie das eigene Guthaben antasten sind ein Dorn im Auge der Anbieter.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Handyguthaben*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kunden zu haben, die lediglich erreichbar sein wollen und eher
> nie das eigene Guthaben antasten sind ein Dorn im Auge der Anbieter.


Dann bin ich eben ein Fiesling und Stachel in deren Fleisch....
(die verdienen  genug an den Dauerqasselstrippen, 
"Liebling, ich bin im Supermarkt, was sollen wir heute abend essen" )


----------



## Teleton (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Handyguthaben*

Das mit dem Guthabenverfall fand ich nie so schlimm wenn das Zeitfenster ausreichend war. Betrifft wohl auch nur sehr wenige Kunden.

Schön und wesentlich praxisrelevanter aber das auch die Sperrgebühren dran glauben mussten:


> Für unzulässig hielten sie auch eine Klausel, wonach für eine Sperre ein Entgelt erhoben wird, das sich aus der jeweiligen Preisliste ergibt.


Quelle Beck-aktuell 
Einmal zu spät bezahlt: Peng 20,- € Sperrgebühren dafür das man nicht mehr telefonieren kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Handyguthaben*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/74656


> Weiterer Streit um Prepaid-Guthaben angekündigt
> Nach ihrem Gerichtserfolg gegen den Mobilfunk-Netzbetreiber O2 will die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg auch bei anderen Mobilfunk-Anbietern gegen Klauseln zum Verfall von Guthaben bei Prepaid-Handyverträgen kämpfen.


cp


----------



## Adele (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Handyguthaben*

Noch ein Ansatz zum Thema

http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1151186568213.shtml


----------

